# Independence Ammo Update



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

In a previous thread, I described how Federal, Magtech, and Speer/CCI produced *I*-headstamped ammo which they then packed in Independence color scheme boxes, and how to identify them. Since then production has changed/evolved. In the interim, I observed Independence brand ammo came off only the Speer/CCI production lines (Speer/CCI-sized boxes, components, trays, and lot numbers) but using SPEER- and BLAZER-headstamped cases made by Federal (dot before the caliber, example: .38 SPL); and *I*-, .*I*. (dot star I star dot)-, BLAZER-, and .FEDERAL. (dot FEDERAL dot)-headstamped cases made by Speer/CCI. I've seen both 380 Auto and 40 S&W cases with the .FEDERAL. headstamp and the 40 S&W came in an Independence box in a Speer/CCI tray with Speer/CCI lot number. I didn't associate a box with the .FEDERAL. 380 AUTO cases. Its obvious that Speer/CCI now produces at least 380 Auto cases with both the FEDERAL and the .FEDERAL. headstamps. You can differentiate the cases by weighing them; *I*-, BLAZER-, and .FEDERAL.-headstamped 40 S&W cases all weighed nearly the same and different from FEDERAL-made 40 S&W cases; also Federal-made FEDERAL-headstamped 38 Special, 40 S&W, and 44 Magnum cases have a ring around the flashhole on the powder side that Speer/CCI cases don't have.


----------

